# Disappointed at Cabela's, yet again.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

How hard can it be to find one, common, and modestly priced pistol? Take it from me, it's impossible.

I have haunted and begged Cabela's and they cannot seem to find the garden variety SIG 938-22 in standard trim. _Not the target model_, and I do not need a P938 and a conversion kit. I just want the .22LR version.

Oh, my eye is healed from the retina surgery, solid as a rock after two years. Now I must get the subsequent left cataract done. It could be the "more healing, no shooting" scenario yet again.

I flip through those big pistol magazines, with all the smaller pictures and prices at the back, just like out of a catalog. And the pistol I want is always included there--_SIG P938, available in 9mm and .22LR._

Except it's not. I was actually thinking of just getting a Walther PPK/S in .22LR, but they're as heavy as lead. Besides I like the styles more akin to a 1911.

I like the one that is "pre-beaten." Like my rags...

https://www.sigsauer.com/store/p938-we-the-people.html


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Have you looked into the Walther P22?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Have you looked into the Walther P22?


I know the "Bond" version, but none of the new variants. The pockets of my jean vest can easily hold a small 1911, and I have always liked the P938. It's more of the issue "_I want what I want_."

I'm fearing that I'll have to buy a P938 and then hope I can find the shorter non-target top end.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

There are NO bargains at Cabela's


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Was at the Cabela's Tourist mentioned yesterday. Picked up Scope level I wanted and a gun vise I really needed. price was what I expected. Granddaughter had fun shopping with me.
You will find that fire arm at Sig web sight and at Buds.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Find an old Colt huntsman.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> How hard can it be to find one, common, and modestly priced pistol? Take it from me, it's impossible.
> 
> I have haunted and begged Cabela's and they cannot seem to find the garden variety SIG 938-22 in standard trim. _Not the target model_, and I do not need a P938 and a conversion kit. I just want the .22LR version.
> 
> ...











Cute little target shooter if I do say so myself!

Check out the Sportsmen's Warehouse in **** Rapids MN. I'd check to see if they can get it for you and have it shipped to @Chipper (he's an FFL). Good luck!

https://www.sportsmans.com/shooting...er-p938-22lr-rosewood-target-pistol/p/1457047


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I suggest looking at Grabagun.com and have them ship it to your local FFL.

If you lived closer I'd kick a buddy one for cost. Checked and those "we the people" editions are in stock for only $535. Plus tax, of course and 10 bucks for WI. Just to give you an idea on how bad they are hosing you.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cabelas will never disappoint me again, they have sucked ever since the BassPro take over.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> How hard can it be to find one, common, and modestly priced pistol? Take it from me, it's impossible.
> 
> I have haunted and begged Cabela's and they cannot seem to find the garden variety SIG 938-22 in standard trim. _Not the target model_, and I do not need a P938 and a conversion kit. I just want the .22LR version.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a Browning Buckmark, . . . dollar for dollar, . . . the VERY best .22 LR pistol out there on the market.

Colt makes a neat little 1911 style .22 LR, . . . but the Buckmark beats even it.

It holds 10 rounds, . . . has an adjustable rear sight, . . . a trigger that most all other semi-auto's would die for, . . . and a solid reputation for dependability and performance.

I have two, . . . and should something happen to my 1911 and my Shield (my go to CCW pieces), . . . either of my Buckmarks could easily fill in as my CCW piece. Bad guys DO NOT want to be shot 10 times at close range with a .22 LR.

And besides that, . . . the Sig 938 is just plain butt ugly.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> Cabelas will never disappoint me again, they have sucked ever since the BassPro take over.


 This shows how things effect people differently. I am happy Bass pro took them over. Cabelas has always been on the higher end of proces. But they step up in inventory. bass pro is a great place and I visit every one of them when on the road.
If you have never been to bass pro in Memphis it is an amazing place. 
I may have missed something but I assumed tourist is looking for the Standard version of that hand gun not the target one. .22 of the type are not real high demand items.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> This shows how things effect people differently. I am happy Bass pro took them over. Cabelas has always been on the higher end of proces. But they step up in inventory. bass pro is a great place and I visit every one of them when on the road.
> If you have never been to bass pro in Memphis it is an amazing place.
> I may have missed something but I assumed tourist is looking for the Standard version of that hand gun not the target one. .22 of the type are not real high demand items.


I reload, the first place I would go at Cabelas was the ammo/reloading area. BassPro has no more interest in serving that area, prices doubled, selection halved, I will now buy my lures and line off Amazon.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm buying this .22LR not for plinking, but as a lighter pistol to lug around at the mall. That, and I'm worried about perforation and hitting an innocent person behind a perp.

I've done all the recreational shooting I care to do. And even though my cataract surgery could make that more fun once again, my area has limited indoor ranges or "pay to play" shooting clubs where most people drink and the ranges sit empty.

The little 1911 sounds like an option, but it probably needs the usual break-in period. I have a .22LR conversion kit for my 3-inch Kimber, and if the P938 never appears, I'm going to install the conversion kit. I bought four magazines for it, it's just that I wanted something lighter to pack.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> View attachment 98637
> 
> 
> Cute little target shooter if I do say so myself!
> ...


I stop into that particular store a couple of times per month. I should stop by today and take a pic of myself "fondling" said firearm.....:tango_face_wink:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> I suggest looking at Grabagun.com and have them ship it to your local FFL.
> 
> If you lived closer I'd kick a buddy one for cost. Checked and those "we the people" editions are in stock for only $535. Plus tax, of course and 10 bucks for WI. Just to give you an idea on how bad they are hosing you.


I have bought from Grabagun a couple of times as well. God prices and shipping time was pretty good.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> How hard can it be to find one, common, and modestly priced pistol? Take it from me, it's impossible.
> 
> I have haunted and begged Cabela's and they cannot seem to find the garden variety SIG 938-22 in standard trim. _Not the target model_, and I do not need a P938 and a conversion kit. I just want the .22LR version.
> 
> ...


Try the websites, Jasons Guns or Armsco. 
Hell even Buds Guns shop.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------

